# Tailored Suits & Shirts



## Crammy

Hi Guys,

Where can I get a good quality tailored suit and shirts in Dubai. I've been told there are a few in Bur Dubai but would be keen to hear peoples ideas recommendations and also expected prices.

Thanks in advance,
Crammy


----------



## roro8282

theres one in gate building (DIFC) opposite of turkish mado cafe


----------



## mazdaRX8

Myself and FlyingDoDo (another user on here) got our tailored suits from a place in Bur Dubai, Meena Bazar called Al Nahda tailors.

pretty good place. Let me know if you need a phone number.


----------



## Taz Mulan

mazdaRX8 said:


> Myself and FlyingDoDo (another user on here) got our tailored suits from a place in Bur Dubai, Meena Bazar called Al Nahda tailors.
> 
> pretty good place. Let me know if you need a phone number.



I'm glad of this thread..., I think the budget suits in Dubai are too budget, and who's gonna buy from those high end shops in the malls, like Pal Zileri or Dunhill, for 7000Dhs when you're working in the desert?

when you say pretty good.., do you mean good quality or good for the price?

what about shirts?

Taz


----------



## aamert

You can get suits tailored in the Mideast for excellent prices. I cannot recommend a place in Dubai/UAE but definitely get one tailored instead of buying a read-made one.

You can get shirts tailored as well. I personally prefer ready-made shirts though.


----------



## mazdaRX8

Taz Mulan said:


> I'm glad of this thread..., I think the budget suits in Dubai are too budget, and who's gonna buy from those high end shops in the malls, like Pal Zileri or Dunhill, for 7000Dhs when you're working in the desert?
> 
> when you say pretty good.., do you mean good quality or good for the price?
> 
> what about shirts?
> 
> Taz


Taz both...

The best cloth with the tailor charges and everything included comes to around AED 3000-4000....nothing beats a custom fit suit!

They do shirts too. FlyingDoDo got 2 shirts made as well.


----------



## sarah_9

Hello,

Not sure about local shops in Dubai, i`ll suggest you to try any online store there you can find tailored suits and shirts at good price.



Regards,
sarah_9

Custom Tailors


----------



## Amnesia180

AED3-4k?! That's... £600+/-? 
A little out of my league... and rather than make a new thread, I think my question falls under a similar category.

Are the suits out there more lightweight, than say the ones in the UK? I couldn't imagine sitting in an office in a long sleeved shirt and smart trousers out there without burning up!


----------



## Ogri750

You could always try the Outlet Mall on the Dubai-Al Ain Road.

You can pick up a decent suit there for around AED 400 and packs of Pierre Cardin shirts (3) for around AED 90


----------



## Hamish

Call Kachins: they will probably come to you, otherwise you can visit them

Kachins 

2300 for a custom fitted suit made to your specifications with two pairs of pants. Good quality.


----------



## Crammyman

Alright mate,

I've got no idea about suits but I've heard Karama/Bur Dubai have cheap places. 

Is your user name in relation to a town in the North of England by any chance??


----------



## gforce23

Parmar Tailors (parmartailors.com)

They're reasonably priced and one of the best in town.


----------



## Emirateslad

aamert said:


> You can get suits tailored in the Mideast for excellent prices. I cannot recommend a place in Dubai/UAE but definitely get one tailored instead of buying a read-made one.
> 
> You can get shirts tailored as well. I personally prefer ready-made shirts though.


There's and excellent tailor, behind the Radisson deira creek, shirts as well, good quality material and prices. Ive had 3 suits from this guy, and about a dozen shirts. I heartilly agree with others comments; ! Why get ripped off at the Malls !


----------



## Glasceb

Emirateslad said:


> There's and excellent tailor, behind the Radisson deira creek, shirts as well, good quality material and prices. Ive had 3 suits from this guy, and about a dozen shirts. I heartilly agree with others comments; ! Why get ripped off at the Malls !


Alright, what sort of prices are they charging? Been looking to get a suit made and want to shop around for the best quality and price.


----------



## Emirateslad

from 200 aed upwards for a tin flute. circa 60 aed for a shirt.


----------



## arabenigma

*Tailors in Dubai*



Crammy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Where can I get a good quality tailored suit and shirts in Dubai. I've been told there are a few in Bur Dubai but would be keen to hear peoples ideas recommendations and also expected prices.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Crammy


i hear Hollywood Tailors is great they are in Deira


----------



## M-Dubai

For engineering purposes, is a suit considered as Business Formal???


----------



## Gavtek

Shirt and tie I think business casual would be shirt but no tie.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

you realize that you can ship from US ready made suits for 100 to 150 bucks and get it delivered right here ? fishy ? nooo real deal...and pretty good suits.

yeah try macys.com ..if there is a particular trademark you like you can find it online.

The catch is that you would have to find the same here just to try out and then order...good luck with that 

This actually reminds me of those days when the loonie hit parity and people got crazy with shopping overseas...


----------



## indoMLA

Do these tailors do alterations? I need have some pants altered...


----------



## pamela0810

Yes, the tailors do alterations for a small fee if you haven't stitched the outfit with them. You could try Whistle and Flute in Satwa or Parmar Tailors in Bur Dubai.


----------



## indoMLA

Cost? I am being quoted 30-50AED (depending on the type of material) in Al Barsha..... Let me know if it is worth the drive out there...

and directions might help... I am new to this place...


----------



## pamela0810

*Whistle and Flute*: Whistle and Flute - Dubai Shopping Mall Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com
Tel: 04 3429229 

*Parmar Tailors*: Parmar Tailors, Dubai - Men's Custom Tailor, Fabric and Accessories
Tel: 04 3535648

AED 30 sounds quite reasonable. I had paid 20Dhs a couple of years ago to get my trousers altered. Sorry, I can't really give you directions but you should be able to find the map on the websites or call them for proper directions.


----------



## Alex7

There is this great shop in Meena Bazaar where they tailor suits soooo well. I lost their business card but if you're familiar with Meena Bazaar in Bur Dubai, you'll know that there are a lot of nice suit tailoring shops there but the one I'm talking about is inside a very old building but their shop looks new. It's a two-storey shop. Geez, I'm pretty sure the shop starts with a P but I really can't remember the name. Anyway. I don't think I'm being helpful lol.


----------



## julan

Crammy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Where can I get a good quality tailored suit and shirts in Dubai. I've been told there are a few in Bur Dubai but would be keen to hear peoples ideas recommendations and also expected prices.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Crammy


Check out Dream Girl in Satwa. Nasir stiches my suits and he's great.


----------



## tobester

I've had five suits made at Whistle and Flute so far and am really pleased with the quality and service. Bespoke 2-Piece in single colour Super 120s will set you back 1,700 dh. If you want to bring your own material, the tailoring cost is 1,000 Dh for a two piece, and 1,200 if you want a spare pair of trousers made. A little pricier than some of the other Satwa/Bur Dubai shops, but the proprietor (Shashi) is held in regard as one of the finest Master Cutters in Dubai. They'll also do alterations/repairs to any suit that they have made for you for free.

Finding the place for the first time can be a bit of a nightmare. It's in a parade of shops that runs through the middle of the building directly behind the Iranian hospital. If travelling up Al Wasl Street towards Bur Dubai, turn right at the Iranian Hospital, then right again by the Dulux Shop. Parking costs 5 DH, but Shashi refunds that to his customers.


----------



## gyanjourney

I got my suit stitched at Lobo Tailors in Bur Dubai...... They are really good and have quick turn around time as well.... Contact no: +971 4 3523760


----------



## kitties21

Crammy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Where can I get a good quality tailored suit and shirts in Dubai. I've been told there are a few in Bur Dubai but would be keen to hear peoples ideas recommendations and also expected prices.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Crammy


hi!

My husband always gets it from Royal Fashion on Jumeirah Beach Road. They even did his wedding suit!They are really fantastic and very accurate and clean. Price wise it depends what material you choose, but they have a big range from standard cheap to kashmir,silk etc......
t:04-3944844


----------

